# home made **** traps



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I need some home made **** trap ideas .
Anything that works for you .


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

i have searched and searched and cant find plans but thos is what i have foundhttp://www.predatormastersforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=52598574&an=0&page=0
http://www.predatormastersforums.co...hp?Cat=0&Number=52674629&an=0&page=0#52674629
Its only pics and they are for bobcats but you could probably get a good idea from looking at them 8)


----------

